# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Ok, Lego boys!

## Kahn Lusth

On ne le répétera jamais assez, il y a des gens qui ont trop de temps libre. Mais utilisé à « bon escient », ce temps peut offrir des résultats parfois très surprenants.

Prenons le cas de Rymdreglage, le monsieur vient de passer 1500 heures à bouger des Legos puis à les prendre en photo pour faire 3min49 de motion stop dédiés aux vieux jeux.
Oui, 1500 heures, soit grosso modo dix mois de travail à 35 heures par semaine. Voir le temps nécessaire pour ingurgiter 45000 hamburgers.
Le résultat est juste bluffant et les clins d'oeil s'enchainent à toute vitesse, allant de Pong à Mario en passant par Inka +.
Au point que même en le voulant très fort, je n'arrive pas à être méchant gratuitement.


Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## DaBoB

Et le pire c'est que personne ne réagit...tout le monde s'en fout autant que du dernier album de christian morin...

----------


## Septa

Déjà posté en produit dérivé... ::ninja:: 

Mais c'est super impressionnant.

----------


## Froyok

Nom de dieu !  ::O: 
Je reste sur le cul du cube en 3D et du pong qui se déplace sur les mur. Ces mecs sont mes nouveaux dieux !

----------


## Montigny

Non moi je suis très impressionné , bravo aux gus qui ont fait ça  ::):

----------


## Akva

Mon dieu, toute ma jeunesse : LEGO, NES  ::): 
Vraiment très impressionnant, des fois j'ai du mal a croire qu'il a pu monter/démonter tout ça!
Et comme Froyok, c'est le pong qui m'a le plus impressioné, surtout qu'en y pensant, il a du démonter a chaque frame son mur, pour replacer la balle et les deux raquettes  :Emo:

----------


## Pix

CHIPTUNE \o/
Le morceau et la vidéo sont impressionants.

----------


## Chartreuse

Inka+ ou IK+ ? J'ai le doute du coup...je croyais que c'était IK+

----------


## Mitsuaki

IK+ international karate +

Très bon jeu avec une palette de coup impressionnante et plein de ptites anims sympa \o/

----------


## PrinceGITS

IK+  :Bave: 
Avec les bonus stages où il fallait repousser les balles avec un bouclier.  ::wub:: 




> Déjà posté en produit dérivé...


Tu crois qu'il a trouvé l'info où ?  ::P:

----------


## P'titdop

Purée c'est vraiment impressionnant ! ::o:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Tous ce temps passé pour rendre hommage et louper comme une merde la proportion des pièces du TETRIS. ::ninja:: 

La honte ! (pas dur d'être méchant  :;):  )

----------


## Zelockman

Completement d'accord avec Froyok, le pong sur des murs qui se deplacent ,ça claque .... Et je me dis un cerveau humain est il suffisant pour calculer tout ca ?
Ces mecs sont justes trop balezes ,tiens je me le rematte une fois ... Ah la nostalgie de mon vieil amiga ne veut pas partir ...

----------


## zAo

énorme  ::P:

----------


## L0ur5

Juste énorme. Les effets de lumière au début quoi  ::o:

----------


## pierrot.la.lune

Ils sont forts, très forts

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Quelqu'un pourrait me retrouver le lien de cette vidéo bizarre avec un Ken et un Ryu gays et une Lara Croft qui a un orgasme en jouant à Pong ?
Je lui en serai éternellement reconnaissant.

----------


## Akva

Hop, tiens, cadeau  ::):

----------


## Alab

> Tu crois qu'il a trouvé l'info où ?


http://alt-tab.org/?page/1

----------


## L4vv4L

Pas croyable, ces gars sont des artistes o_O

----------


## Froyok

> Pas croyable, ces gars sont des artistes o_O


Non, non, non ! Des dieux je vous dis, des dieux !  ::o:

----------


## darkgrievous

C'est la meilleur chose fait avec des lego depuis gondry et le clip des white stripes  ::o:

----------


## Valium

J' ADoooOOOOORee la Zik!!!

----------


## Dark Fread

Ce type est un malade, c'est juste sublime.

----------


## Gloo

La bonne vieille zique de tracker...

----------


## Kaenyth

::sad:: 

Jusqu'à aujourd'hui je pensais que mon super château avec Donjon, passage secret, appartements privés, étables et garnison de 100 bonshommes, était une prouesse.

Mais là, je m'avoue battu!

Bon pour ma défense, j'avais 9 ans quand j'ai arrêté de jouer au lego, pas 1500 heures à foutre en l'air et si j'avais utilisé l'appareil photo argentique de mes parents pour faire un film, je pense que je n'aurai pas fini de les rembourser aujourd'hui...  :^_^:

----------

